# UK User Manual PDF



## jeff.l (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have the pdf of the user manual. It looks like Tivo UK have modified their site and it's no longer available there.

I've a new remote and need to reprogram it for the tv / amp.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/tivo-manuals.htm


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

>I've a new remote and need to reprogram it for the tv / amp.

The info on how to do that is in the Tivo menus themselves.


----------



## jeff.l (Mar 17, 2010)

Cheers.


----------

